# 대박이지?



## JeremySergendan

Hi. When 대박 is used to mean, "It's amazing, isn't it?", which hanja is it derived from?

Naver has:

1. *大박* "어떤 일이 크게 이루어짐을 비유적으로 이르는 말"

2. *大舶* "큰 물건을 비유적으로 이르는 말".

In this context, the speaker is describing the amazing sight of a cliff.


----------



## boomluck

It derived from the first one. We say 대박 when we see things that are unbelievable, unusual, unlikely, etc. For me, it is a kind of exclamatory expressions.


----------



## JeremySergendan

boomluck said:


> It derived from the first one. We say 대박 when we see things that are unbelievable, unusual, unlikely, etc. For me, it is a kind of exclamatory expressions.



Thank you. What confused me about this example is, it's used with 이다, so I thought it must be #2.


----------



## Joe0714

I can tell u. It is hardly used in real life


----------



## MORNINGCALM

대박 is 大博 derived from 도박(赌博)(=gambling )

for example,
He started a new business and *hit the* *jackpot*.
그는 새로운 사업을 시작해서 대박났다.


----------



## JeremySergendan

Joe0714 said:


> I can tell u. It is hardly used in real life





MORNINGCALM said:


> 대박 is 大博 derived from 도박(赌博)(=gambling )
> 
> for example,
> He started a new business and *hit the* *jackpot*.
> 그는 새로운 사업을 시작해서 대박났다.



Thank you.


----------



## eemoogee

I had heard or read somewhere that the 'bak' came from the word for squash or pumpkin. So, it was like, 'wow, what a big pumpkin!' Could be wrong about the origin though. People do say 'daebak' all the time.


----------



## Jin-Ho

내 아버지는 종종 매일 그것을 사용

해당 경우에는 1번 뜻이 맞아요. 대박은 한국에서 굉장히 많이 쓰이는 흔한 표현 중에 하나거든요.


해당 경우에는 1번 뜻이 맞아요. 대박은 한국에서 굉장히 많이 쓰이는 흔한 표현 중에 하나거든요. 꼭 어떤 물건이 크다는 걸 비유로 표현하거나 큰 일이 이루어짐을 뜻하는 긍정의 표현이 아니어도 어떤 현상이나 상황이 엄청 드라마틱하거나 놀랄 일, 혹은 엄청 좋거나 나쁜 일을 비유적으로 표현할 때 이런 표현을 많이 쓰죠. 영어로는 상황에 따라 ‘crazy’ 혹은 ‘jackpot’가 가장 유사한 표현이라고 볼 수 있겠네요. 한국어로 예시를 굳이 들자면 “그는 토토 게임을 즐기며 대박을 쳤다.”가 있겠네요. 나이대를 떠나서 일반적으로 되게 흔하게 쓰이는 표현이라고 볼 수 있어요. 예시로 들어 주신 경우에는 보고 있는 풍경이 너무 멋있어서 ‘대박’이다 라고 표현하는 상황에서 쓰인 거네요.


----------

